# experiences with let's internet?



## emi_rose (Jun 27, 2014)

hi there, i'm a new member on the expat forum, recently moved to osaka.

has anyone used let's internet? they seem to be the only ones providing access for people staying long-term, but less than 2 years. i've only seen one testimonial online. just want to make sure it actually works before i front 4 months fee!

thanks!

mata ne,
e


----------

